# New Vape Setup



## Daniel da Rocha (15/6/16)

Hey guys. New to the forum so just want some opinions. I started out on a twist, then moved up to an iJust 2 and today I decided to take the plunge into mod territory and got myself an Segelei 213W with an Artic V8 tank and 2 LG 3000mah batteries. Now being new to mods ect I followed the advice from my local Vape shop. What do you guys think of the setup?

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adiel baker (15/6/16)

I thinks its a great set up. you can never go wrong with a sigelei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel da Rocha (15/6/16)

A pic of my setup.




Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/6/16)

Welcome to the forum @Daniel da Rocha 
I think you have an awesome setup!

I have not used the Sig213 or the Arctic V8 but i do know many that like the Sig

Enjoy and let us know how you find it after a while


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/6/16)

Nice mod bud.
Im getting my sig on friday.
Beautiful mod bud.
As for the tank ive not heard any feedback on this tank(not a popular tank) but if it works for you pa thats all that counts.
Have you dived into coil building yet pa?


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (15/6/16)

Daniel da Rocha said:


> A pic of my setup.
> 
> View attachment 57833
> 
> ...


Welcome
Awesome setup, you'll fit right in here.


----------



## Daniel da Rocha (15/6/16)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. @Clouds4Days Nah I haven't started building yet. First getting a feel for what I like and all. Still trying to figure out what the best wattage setting for my setup and me is. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/6/16)

Daniel da Rocha said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. @Clouds4Days Nah I haven't started building yet. First getting a feel for what I like and all. Still trying to figure out what the best wattage setting for my setup and me is.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



Are you chasing clouds or looking for flavour meu?
How is the arctic v8 ?


----------



## Daniel da Rocha (15/6/16)

Flavour and hit. I'm still getting off the stink sticks. Seems good so far. Loving the built in airflow control. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (15/6/16)

Daniel da Rocha said:


> Flavour and hit. I'm still getting off the stink sticks. Seems good so far. Loving the built in airflow control.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Just out of interest, what juice you got in there?


----------



## Daniel da Rocha (15/6/16)

King Royale Tutti Fruitti with some vanilla infusion. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/6/16)

Daniel da Rocha said:


> Flavour and hit. I'm still getting off the stink sticks. Seems good so far. Loving the built in airflow control.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk



Congratulations on kicking the habbit pa.
Your setup is awesome . Mod wise you cant get any better pa , really good choice on mod. When it comes to tanks its difficult cause really there is no right or wrong tank, whatever works for you is the important thing.

You do get some tanks though that have issues like leaking, wicking difficulties etc... But if you need to know any info or having any difficulties just give a shout out on the forum and someone will always help out.

Really bunch of nice people here and always helpful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (15/6/16)

Daniel da Rocha said:


> King Royale Tutti Fruitti with some vanilla infusion.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Cool
Good luck man..
So many folks on this forum that are more than willing to assist and give advice.


----------



## DrSirus-88 (15/6/16)

Brilliant investment bud - that is MOD wise in my opinion. I'm really not sure about the tank as I have never used that one but if it works for you then awesome. 

Dig deep on the no smoking and good luck.


----------



## Andre (15/6/16)

Most welcome to the forum @Daniel da Rocha. Killer setup. Congrats. Enjoy.


----------



## daniel craig (16/6/16)

Welcome to the forum @Daniel da Roch Love the setup


----------

